# Steamed



## In Trouble (Sep 23, 2006)

Need help!
Operating system Vista
Steam is trying to update my computer but I get the following message after trying. 
Steam-updating 100% complete
Error: unable to open writeminidump.exe for writing.
I tried to uninstall steam from control panel, but I got the following message. 
Could not open install.log file
so I reinstalled Vista just in case something was missing, and that didn't help.
What is happening? 
Can someone please help?


----------



## mckillwashere (Jul 5, 2007)

Get the latest copy of steam here

http://steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=getsteamnow&cc=US


----------

